# Hide your guns



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

http://patriotupdate.com/2013/04/un-pas ... ms-treaty/


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not one bit surprised...

Little by little..good bye liberty...

Dukes daddy and the likes should be impressed, chanting to themselves, "yes we can, Obama, yes we can"


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

Lost all of mine on a fishing trip :lol:


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

> The administration and treaty proponents say it would have no impact on the Second Amendment, since it applies to arms exports and not domestic arms sales


The issue is *IF* it will impact _importation_ as opposed to exportation. For us it _could_ mean imported guns, especially surplus military guns (SKS, Mosin Nagant, Mausers etc) and the cheap ammo we buy by the case to shoot in those (7.62x39, x54, 9x18mm etc).
It could also affect imported sporting rifles like Tikka, etc, as well as foreign sporting/hunting ammo (Sellier & Bellot etc.)

I don't know enough about all the details, but in the past we have seen Executives like Klinton shut down various imports from China and Russia, so if the treaty can do this without going thru Congress, Obama will do it. With us ratifying this treaty the devil is in the details. It allows places like Iran and Mexico to dictate what we can own - and that is okay with this fine administration.

In the last go-around, a US negotiator mentioned that one reason UN countries can't understand why we don't want it is that the idea of civilian firearm ownership as a RIGHT and not a granted privilege, as we as free trade in the civilian market is an unknown concept. It is one singular example of the US as a FREE country compared to the world norm that the administration desires us to become.


----------

